# Looking for 300-1000 acre lease within 2 hrs of Atlanta (long term commitment)



## hamboneP (Oct 24, 2018)

Looking for 300-1000 acres for myself and two other hunters only. Not looking to join an existing club.  Must be within a two hour drive of Atlanta. We are looking for a long term lease and willing to make a long term commitment. We are experienced hunters with a focus on safety and QDM. Please reach out with any opportunities. Thanks


----------



## nassau (Oct 25, 2018)

I got 340 acres for lease in Burke co. just outside of agusta. $10 an acre


----------



## wmincey (Oct 25, 2018)

nassau said:


> I got 340 acres for lease in Burke co. just outside of agusta. $10 an acre


Is this still available


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 25, 2018)

nassau said:


> I got 340 acres for lease in Burke co. just outside of agusta. $10 an acre


Any water/swamp on it?


----------



## GADAWGZ97 (Oct 26, 2018)

Whens the last time its been hunted?


----------



## Martin927 (Nov 4, 2018)

nassau said:


> I got 340 acres for lease in Burke co. just outside of agusta. $10 an acre


Hi is this property still for lease? I'm interested. My number is 754-281-6738. Thanks.


----------



## Fernando Ibarra (Nov 14, 2018)

nassau said:


> I got 340 acres for lease in Burke co. just outside of agusta. $10 an acre


I am interested can you please text me at 678-993-9433


----------

